# For Sale or Trade: 1k PSU 750w PSU 16gb ram



## xxmorpheus (May 2, 2012)

Hey guys, im selling a 750w psu , a silent pro gold psu at 1000w, and 16gb ram. 

Asking $40 for ram shipped, $100.00 for 1k watt psu shipped, and 45$ for 750w psu + 10.00 for shipping. If anyone wants to trade for a 120gb ssd, let me know maybe we can figure something out. Everything works fine.  Thanks! 





By xxmorpheus at 2012-05-02





By xxmorpheus at 2012-05-02





By xxmorpheus at 2012-05-02


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (May 2, 2012)

What do you want in trade?


----------



## MyCattMaxx (May 2, 2012)

Looks good.
You forgot to mention what the ram is.

How much for the table cloth?


----------



## WeatherMan (May 2, 2012)

How much to ship the ram to the UK?


----------



## Ankur (May 2, 2012)

I like the deal, how much is shipping to India?


----------



## xxmorpheus (May 3, 2012)

I'll check shipping rates. Ram is super talent 1333 mhz


----------



## xxmorpheus (May 3, 2012)

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> What do you want in trade?



A 120gb ssd. If possible


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (May 3, 2012)

xxmorpheus said:


> A 120gb ssd. If possible



I have a 160 gig But I think I might be sata, not sure... But it is really fast.


----------



## MyCattMaxx (May 3, 2012)

Dragunov IV 424 said:


> I have a 160 gig But I think I might be sata, not sure... But it is really fast.


He is wanting a ssd (solid state drive), not the platter drive you have.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424 (May 3, 2012)

mycattmaxx said:


> he is wanting a ssd (solid state drive), not the platter drive you have.



lol!


----------



## xxmorpheus (May 3, 2012)

lol


----------



## WeatherMan (May 3, 2012)

Maybe I'm being slow, but what's funny about a platter?


----------



## tremmor (May 3, 2012)

Just diff in speed.


----------



## xxmorpheus (May 15, 2012)

bump


----------



## itsaferbie (May 15, 2012)

Is it $100 for the Cooler Master Power Supply to be shipped within the US?
My state is Indiana if it changes the shipping cost.
That would be a good power supply for me cause I plan on getting another graphics card when the prices go down.

Thanks


----------



## xxmorpheus (May 24, 2012)

itsaferbie said:


> Is it $100 for the Cooler Master Power Supply to be shipped within the US?
> My state is Indiana if it changes the shipping cost.
> That would be a good power supply for me cause I plan on getting another graphics card when the prices go down.
> 
> Thanks




yessir, no intl shipments


----------



## xxmorpheus (May 30, 2012)

anyone interested?


----------



## itsaferbie (Jun 7, 2012)

xxmorpheus said:


> anyone interested?



I still am . Sent you a PM.


----------



## JLuchinski (Jun 7, 2012)

Is the 1000 watt PSU modular? It's hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jun 7, 2012)

JLuchinski said:


> Is the 1000 watt PSU modular? It's hard to tell from the pics.



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171056&Tpk=1000w silent pro gold

That should be it meaning yes, but that's the one the other guy just sent him a pm about so it might be sold.


----------



## xxmorpheus (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, its modular and its a really good psu. The ram has been sold. thanks folks


----------



## xxmorpheus (Jun 16, 2012)

Ram and 1k psu sold. 750w psu remains.


----------

